# 

## Program93

Witam ,
Długo sam walczę , zasięgam informacji z różnych źródeł i nadal nie mogę zrozumieć i ustawić mojej instalacji CO , dlatego proszę osobę znająca się w temacie o pomoc .
Nawet zakup modułu do pompy grundfos nie pomógł 
Posiadam instalacje na miedzi , grzejniki aluminiowe ( przeliczniki i aplikacje ich nie uwzględniają ) do nich założone zawory termostatyczne z nastawa wstępna heimeier + głowice . 
Zawory maja refulacje 1-15
(10-150l wody/godzinę ) , zapotrzebowanie budynku to 50w/m2 , dodatkowo temperatura na CO jest rozprowadzana za pomocą porodówki max 45 stopni przy -20 wiec sam już nie wiem jakie przepływy poustawiać na zaworach , aby było dobrze .
Jeżeli ktoś chce pomoc i ma wiedzę to prześle informacje ( powierzchnia pomieszczenia / wielkość grzejnika ) , zasilane są również drabinki łazienkowe tam zawory nastawiłem na  5 , ale tez nie wiem w jaki sposób tutaj to ustawić .
Z góry dzięki za pomoc i zainteresowanie .

https://zapodaj.net/ec75fbc8ba208.jpg.html

----------


## SzymonKc

Rozumiem, że to grzejniki aluminiowe członowe. Na zasilaniu 45*C to one nie mają więcej jak 50W na człon i tyle możesz przyjąć do wstępnej nastawy. Z ilości członów wyjdzie orientacyjna moc, i nastaw wg załączonej tabelki dla delty 10K. To jest dobry punkt wyjścia do dalszej regulacji. A dalej należy pozdejmować wszystkie głowice termostatyczne, obserwować temperaturę w pomieszczeniach i delikatnie korygować nastawy, byle nie w sposób chaotyczny. Przeczytaj o równoważeniu podłogówki https://www.facebook.com/Instal.Expe...52529476576707 i postępuj w sposób analogiczny, zamiast zaworami na belce rozdzielacza korekty będziesz robił nastawą wstępną zaworów termostatycznych.
Jak już wszędzie będzie w miarę OK z temperaturą, załóż głowice termostatyczne i podnieś krzywą grzewczą ze 2-3*C w górę. To ważne, bo grzejnik bez głowicy powinien mieć lekki zapas mocy i przegrzewać pomieszczenie, wtedy w ryzach trzyma go właśnie głowica (a nie temperatura zasilania), jest też możliwość zwiększenia temperatury w pomieszczeniu nieco ponad standardową jeśli jest taka potrzeba. Albo głowica może zwiększyć moc grzejnika np. w przypadku większej infiltracji powietrza. W każdym razie lekki zapas mocy powinien być i jeśli w czasie regulacji bez głowic przy danej krzywej grzewczej temperatury są prawidłowe, to po założeniu głowic ten zapas mocy daje podniesienie krzywej grzewczej.

----------


## Program93

Ok czyli wyliczam max moc dla -20 i na ta temperaturę tez robię nastawy w sumie to nie wiem czy przy głowicach nie ustawić stałej temp. np. 45-50 stopni i pod nie ustawiać nastawy wstępne ? 
Jakie przepływy przyjąć do drabinek w łazienkach ? 
Deltę liczyłem tez pod 15 , dlaczego uwzględnić 10 ?

https://diamond.pl/produkt/grzejnik-wulkan-h-500-n-b/
tabela producenta 45 zasilanie / 35 powrót = ok 40w z żeberka czyli +- żeberko na m2 i tak mi wychodzi.

----------


## SzymonKc

45*C to niska temperatura zasilania jak na grzejniki, woda nie chce szybko stygnąć i delta będzie niższa. Tzn da się uzyskać wyższą deltę zmniejszając przepływ, ale to oznacza spadek mocy, więc nawet tych 40W na żeberko nie uzyskasz wtedy, a potrzeba więcej. Zakładam więc, że przepływ będzie większy a delta 10K lub nawet mniej. Dla drabinek sprawdź jaka jest moc przy 45/35*C i nastawy z tabelki. Nie jest ważne jaka będzie naprawdę delta i Tz, ważne żebyś nastawy zrobił dla jednakowych warunków dla każdego grzejnika, przy innych parametrach moc będzie inna, ale proporcje przepływu między grzejnikami sią nie zmienią i będą adekwatne do proporcji mocy.

----------


## Program93

Ok czyli delta 10 i wartości z tabeli .
Co do drabinek nie ma podanych wartości  ,na próbę dałem 50l/h , nie wiem jak się przy nich kierować .
Pompa na autoadapt wiec tutaj nie muszę się bawić w ustawienia . 
Na przykładzie pokoju :
25m2 (50w/m2 ) grzejnik 25 żeberek (40w)
Mamy 1250w z grzejnika 1000w to czy z tabeli zamiast dać mu 90l/h dam 
100-120l/h to zwiększy się tez jego moc poprzez większy przepływ ? 
Jak to rozumieć pytam bo na przykładzie mam pomieszczenie 25m2 (50w/m2) grzejniki 20 żeberek (40w) x2 i tu nie wiem czy nastawa wstępna pod moc grzejnika czyli po 70l/h czy dać niższa , żeby osłabić moc względem pokoju wszędzie są głowice …

----------


## Program93

> Rozumiem, że to grzejniki aluminiowe członowe. Na zasilaniu 45*C to one nie mają więcej jak 50W na człon i tyle możesz przyjąć do wstępnej nastawy. Z ilości członów wyjdzie orientacyjna moc, i nastaw wg załączonej tabelki dla delty 10K. To jest dobry punkt wyjścia do dalszej regulacji. A dalej należy pozdejmować wszystkie głowice termostatyczne, obserwować temperaturę w pomieszczeniach i delikatnie korygować nastawy, byle nie w sposób chaotyczny. Przeczytaj o równoważeniu podłogówki https://www.facebook.com/Instal.Expe...52529476576707 i postępuj w sposób analogiczny, zamiast zaworami na belce rozdzielacza korekty będziesz robił nastawą wstępną zaworów termostatycznych.
> Jak już wszędzie będzie w miarę OK z temperaturą, załóż głowice termostatyczne i podnieś krzywą grzewczą ze 2-3*C w górę. To ważne, bo grzejnik bez głowicy powinien mieć lekki zapas mocy i przegrzewać pomieszczenie, wtedy w ryzach trzyma go właśnie głowica (a nie temperatura zasilania), jest też możliwość zwiększenia temperatury w pomieszczeniu nieco ponad standardową jeśli jest taka potrzeba. Albo głowica może zwiększyć moc grzejnika np. w przypadku większej infiltracji powietrza. W każdym razie lekki zapas mocy powinien być i jeśli w czasie regulacji bez głowic przy danej krzywej grzewczej temperatury są prawidłowe, to po założeniu głowic ten zapas mocy daje podniesienie krzywej grzewczej.


Kilka pytań odnośnie pana wypowiedzi :
1.Przy jakiej temperaturze najlepiej sprawdzać temp. pomieszczenia przy ściągniętych głowicach czekać na największe mrozy czy przy jakieś średniej zimowej ?

2.Czy lepiej przy moim układzie i głowicach dać temperaturę na stałe czy jednak załączyć dodatkowo pogodowke bo i tak mam 3D z siłownikiem żeby nie pchać 65 z kotła , ale tutaj chyba niemożliwe jest ustawić nastawy względem pogody na zewnątrz/zasilania/temperatury wewnątrz ,dlatego może lepiej dać od razu 45 czy właśnie ten zapas czyli 50 stopni i niech się głowice zamykają ?

----------


## SzymonKc

Te nastawy wstępne nie muszą być bardzo precyzyjne, to głowica ostatecznie reguluje przepływ, nastawy wstępne są po to, żeby w każdym grzejniku przepływ był nie za mały. Oczywiście dokładniej się wyreguluje przy dużej różnicy temperatur (przy mrozach), ale nie ma co czekać, nastawić wg tabeli założyć głowice i zapomnieć. Jak kiedyś któreś pomieszczenie okaże się niedogrzane, wtedy pomyśleć co można skorygować. Generalnie jeżeli wszystkie grzejniki będą miały maksymalna nastawę to też będzie grzało, tyle że niektóre pomieszczenia będą się nagrzewały szybciej, inne dopiero jak w pozostałych głowice się zamkną. Nastawy wstępne powodują, że grzejniki grzeją bardziej równomiernie w całym budynku zanim zaczną działać głowice.

Lepiej na pogodówce.

----------


## Program93

Ok pompę mam na auto wiec tego nie ruszam kupiłem nawet moduł do równoważenia lecz przy grzejnikach aluminiowych wywala błąd jakby przepływ się nie zgadzał masakra . Ustawie według tabeli , zasilanie dać takie jakie idzie z piece czy zrzucić na 45-50 stopni na cały czas lub ta pogodowka +10 35st -15 45st ?

----------


## SzymonKc

Nie rozumiem co to znaczy auto na pompie, tzn. wiem (jest takie ustawienie), ale jaki jest algorytm doboru parametrów? Ta pompa jest inteligentniejsza od ludzi, producent lepiej od instalatora i projektanta wiedział do jakiej instalacji ta pompa zostanie włożona?
Lepiej jest jeśli grzejniki będą chodzić na pogodówce, tylko trzeba poświęcić odrobinę czasu żeby krzywą grzewczą doregulować, ale tak jest lepiej. Grzejnik wtedy ma bardziej równomierną temperaturę na całej powierzchni, działa na większym przepływie i niższej delcie, głowicy termostatycznej łatwiej jest wyregulować odpowiedni przepływ. Ale wtedy równoważenie hydrauliczne powinno być wykonane dokładniej.
Jeśli instalacja nie będzie dokładnie zrównoważona to wyższa temperatura zasilania spowoduje, że większy wpływ na regulację będą miały głowice termostatyczne. W przypadku np. kotła kondensacyjnego czy pompy ciepła ma to negatywny wpływ na koszty ogrzewania, ale działać będzie poprawnie.
Najlepiej jest zrównoważyć hydraulicznie na tyle na ile potrafimy, a potem ewentualnie podnosić krzywą grzewczą do momentu, aż w żadnym pomieszczeniu nie będzie za zimno. Nawet jeśli krzywa grzewcza będzie odrobinę za wysoka to będzie to bardziej ekonomiczne i dokładniejsze w utrzymywaniu temperatury, niż puszczenie kotła cały czas na wysokiej temperaturze.

----------


## Program93

A te drabinki tez ustawić na jakiegoś czuja , bo według tabel to pewnie 10l/h przepływu , wiec dużo za mało dałbym 50l/h , z racji szybszej reakcji na temp i te 24 w pomieszczeniu .

----------


## Program93

Aktualnie jest problem z głowicami , przebijają temperaturę w pomieszczeniu , mam w pokoju termometr zewnętrzny i głowice heimeiera nastawa 3 w pomieszczeniu zamiast 20 (22 stopnie ) , podobnie przy nastawie 3,5 22 ( przebija mi na 23) teraz to wina głowic , złych nastaw wstępnych czy temp zasilania ? CO zasilanie 40 stopni zmniejszać na 35 to coś pomoże czy walczyć z samymi zaworami ?

Przyjąłem według schematu producenta grzejnika wzór dla -20 stopni :
45+35/2 -20 wychodzi 40w z żeberka przy nastawie zaworu heimeier ustawiłem pod 50w na żeberko tak jak wczesnej radzono lepiej , żeby przebijała  moc bo głowice pilnują temperatury ?

----------


## Program93

> 45*C to niska temperatura zasilania jak na grzejniki, woda nie chce szybko stygnąć i delta będzie niższa. Tzn da się uzyskać wyższą deltę zmniejszając przepływ, ale to oznacza spadek mocy, więc nawet tych 40W na żeberko nie uzyskasz wtedy, a potrzeba więcej. Zakładam więc, że przepływ będzie większy a delta 10K lub nawet mniej. Dla drabinek sprawdź jaka jest moc przy 45/35*C i nastawy z tabelki. Nie jest ważne jaka będzie naprawdę delta i Tz, ważne żebyś nastawy zrobił dla jednakowych warunków dla każdego grzejnika, przy innych parametrach moc będzie inna, ale proporcje przepływu między grzejnikami sią nie zmienią i będą adekwatne do proporcji mocy.


Czy będzie to błąd i zakłóci prace całej instalacji gdy zawory termostatyczne na drabinkach wymienię na caleffi nie posiadające nastawy wstępnej i głowicy termostatycznej , drabinki chciałbym mieć w trybie on/off i taki zawór mi pasuje bo ma wbudowane pokrętło lecz jest tam duży przepływ , większy niż te 150l/h w zaworach heimeier , które pozostają na wszystkich grzejnikach aluminiowych , przepływ przez drabinki będzie duży pewnie z delta 5 , ale tak jak wspomniałem nie wiek czy nie zakłóci to pracy innych grzejników .

Ogólnie instalacja ustawiona według tabeli narazie wszytko jest ok , jedynie testuje temperaturę zasilania bo mam problem z przenikającymi nastawami na głowicy …

----------


## Program93

Nikt nic ?

----------

